# How to trim a 6" circular permanent hole in drywall?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

6-1/4 hole saw and a trim ring for a pot light or a stove pipe.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

A hole saw is expensive, and something that you would probly never use again. get a circle cutter only a couple bucks at blowes and I am sure you have a jab saw. also it is adjustable so if you ever need to cut a different size hole you have it


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

scottktmrider said:


> A hole saw is expensive, and something that you would probly never use again. get a circle cutter only a couple bucks at blowes and I am sure you have a jab saw. also it is adjustable so if you ever need to cut a different size hole you have it


cutting it is not a problem, I have a Rotozip. My question revolves around trimming the hole, i.e. which trim to use. If it were just rectangular, I would frame it and use drywall and outer corner beads but I don't know how to make a circular hole with just drywall.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

amakarevic said:


> I need to make a 6" circular hole in a wall that goes between a room and a walk-in closet for a portable air conditioning pipe. It is in a basement and the pipe needs to be exposed spiral (like in a commercial application) because I don't have room for soffits (ceiling low + other space issues) and I want to be able to take it off for painting etc. The framing is regular 2x4 studs. So I would have a 6" hole on the room side sheet and one on the closet side. I would prefer if it were not just a hole in drywall, however exactly cut, but if there was some sort of insert inside it that trims it nicely.
> 
> Any idea if there is a ready product like this or that can be ordered and, if not, how would I go about fabricating one? Imagine a round window without the window glass part, just a hole trim.


Somewhere out there there will be a pre-made escutcheon for just such a purpose. Doubt a home center will have one but a commercial HVAC company or drywall installing company, or IT installing company, or Internet company should have such a product. The "light fixture ring" is a good idea.


----------



## slythic (Jun 13, 2014)

I've seen the big box stores sell trimming for 4" all the way to 8" circular applications. Not sure if they are meant for columns but it might work for you. Good luck!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a wood turner friend that makes me custom rings--(if I can't find a store bought one--)


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I had to make something like that a few years ago. I cut a hole in a piece of plywood, the same size. Then I got a 1/2" x 1/2" vinyl angle. I think it was a piece of outside paneling corner trim. I thumbtacked the starting end inside the plywood hole and used a heat gun to form it into the hole, then trimmed the end. In a few minutes it was cooled and mostly held it's shape. Then used a small bead of construction adhesive to glue it into it's permanent place.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

10" ceiling medallion, cut the center to fit the pipe


----------

